# see threw exaust



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so i have had tons of problems latley and i noticed on a night ride my exaust is so hot its orenge on both cylinders is my exaust plugged maybe? i dont no i have exausted every effort to fix this machine and i just noticed this please help


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

btw its an 06 ac 650 v2


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

*see threw exaust please help lol*

*see threw exaust* 
so i have had tons of problems latley and i noticed on a night ride my exaust is so hot its orenge on both cylinders is my exaust plugged maybe? i dont no i have exausted every effort to fix this machine and i just noticed this please help


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you checked the spark plug's to see what color they are???


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

How many threads do you have going????


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

may be running lean. mine glowed when i had it snorked and not rejetted.
can be caused by spark plugs sometimes, taking in too much air, not enough fuel.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i merged your threads and stuck it in here the AC forum.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

HOT!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

check the spark plug ends. ill be willing to bet their white. and if your exhaust is plugged up then it will definitely cause you to run lean. do you have an after market exhaust? check your spark arestor to see if it is clogged up.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> check the spark plug ends. ill be willing to bet their white. and if your exhaust is plugged up then it will definitely cause you to run lean. do you have an after market exhaust? check your spark arestor to see if it is clogged up.


 lol well i have had a ton of problems and this is the only sight i can get a smart reply and not a well too smart a#$ remark lol but i think your right with the plugged exaust i tried doing what the video showed by undoing the plug and tappin on it but nothing came out


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Remove the spark plugs and look at what color the ends of are. If they are white it is lean. What other "problems" have you been having? Carb. trouble?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

sloboy said:


> Remove the spark plugs and look at what color the ends of are. If they are white it is lean. What other "problems" have you been having? Carb. trouble?


 well it sat for two sad years while i had the rear end built the front end fixed and new tie rods when i got it back naturally the carbs were dirty and it ran so bad it would not get out of its way so i had them rebuilt and it ran great for like to weeks then one day it ran kinda dogged and everyonce in a while it runs ok not great but ok the pipes glow red even puttin down the road plus i dont no how to adjust these catbs


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

oh and the exaust cleaning didnt help


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You need to rejett it.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i have been thinkin of that but why would i have to if everything is stock when it started doing this only recently have a put a better belt and springs


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

pull spark plug read your plug white is lean black is rich as someone said on posts


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

novass said:


> pull spark plug read your plug white is lean black is rich as someone said on posts


 yeah think ive done that already i no this its a matter of just fixing it now diognostics is done need to no how to adjust this carb


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You will need a wideband to tune it with, and then change out your jets accordingly.. On the wideband you're looking to get somewhere in the mid 12's...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

cattracks87 said:


> yeah think ive done that already i no this its a matter of just fixing it now diognostics is done need to no how to adjust this carb


 
if the plugs are white (lean) which i think they are then raise your jet size,,,like mentioned above rejett!!!


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

sloboy said:


> if the plugs are white (lean) which i think they are then raise your jet size,,,like mentioned above rejett!!!


 yeah i get it re jet . i new that !! i was asking what tools i needed to do that with never had this carb before and the post above just told me everything i need to no like i said i can read you guys dont need to re post with rejet lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I dont know what you need to rejet a Arctic Cat but all the other atvs I have ever worked on required the basic phillips head screw driver an maybe an 8 mm,,,IDK what you need,,,but you need to pull your carbs off an see what size jet is in there. So you have a wideband in your tool box????? Just asking???


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

I know mine will glow bright red and shoot flames after a REALLY long full throttle run, but mine is extra rich on purpose. Mine runs perfect tho.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

there should be a little triangle shaped plate on the rear of the exhaust. did you pull the three screws and check the spark arrestor to see if it is clogged? bc if it is clogged the exhaust wont flow at all...


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> there should be a little triangle shaped plate on the rear of the exhaust. did you pull the three screws and check the spark arrestor to see if it is clogged? bc if it is clogged the exhaust wont flow at all...


 the v2 does not have the screws like the h1 it only has a bolt on the bottom to clean out and yes i did this nothing came out and exaust feels like the same is coming out bike is going to my cusions shop tomorrow i work to much right now to do it my self so we will conclude this thread once and for all lol


----------

